# Post A Pic Of Your SEAT



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of these threads popping up so how about we most up some shiny Seats! :argie:

Most have seen mine but I'll post it up anyway.  It's sitting a wee bit lower now since I've took these.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

love that :argie:


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)




----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely in Red. 

Can I ask what exhaust that is as I noticed yours is the same as mine (2.0 Ref Sport).


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely! My Dad had an Facelift FR in that colour before he got the MK6 GTi (He goes through cars at a fair rate, I don't even know if the Leon had 1000 miles on it when he sold it lol)


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Only one crappy picture of my old Ibiza on this Laptop atm but thought I'd post anyway.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't got it anymore but here's a couple of my old FR


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought this meant seats - as in the things you sit on. Off for a lie down now.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

Modmedia said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these threads popping up so how about we most up some shiny Seats! :argie:
> 
> Most have seen mine but I'll post it up anyway.  It's sitting a wee bit lower now since I've took these.


loely motor that mate:argie:


----------



## scotta (Apr 9, 2010)

Couple of mine


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

had a few in the last 10 years
2001 Ibiza cupra









then on to 2005 Leon FR 20vt









and most recent 2010 Ibiza Bocanegra


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

gone but not forgtotten


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

My first Road Car, Bought Standard, Still got it.. Will be back on the road some day.

Dion!


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine. Had it 6 years now. And is constantly changing spec


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My Ibiza Cupra


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

here are my seats, as you can see they are both very shiny










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

recarouk said:


> here are my seats, as you can see they are both very shiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pah, vectra CDX,

On yer way rogue!:lol:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

A few of my FR








































Taken last year, theres 45k on it now


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

Jordan said:


> pah, vectra CDX,
> 
> On yer way rogue!:lol:


well it was my old car to be fair its not the one i have now, but i couldnt resist


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine:


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

yin said:


>


Nice to see some Black country Seat lol


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

and some from me


----------



## c_henry (May 13, 2007)

Modmedia said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these threads popping up so how about we most up some shiny Seats! :argie:
> 
> Most have seen mine but I'll post it up anyway.  It's sitting a wee bit lower now since I've took these.


What a really, really nice looking car. The wheels and stance really set it off. Easy to over do it, but this looks great.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

There are some lovely cars on here. A few of mine:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

do old cars count?

stripped this and sold it in bits lastyear...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Modmedia said:


>


I've always loved the look of these, now I've seen one on LM's... I WANT ONE!!!
You've got that sittinging perfect :thumb: Maybe a bit more camber and spacing out back would be nice


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely looking Seats folks. Nice to come back from holiday and see them all! Keep posting away anyone who hasn't already... don't be shy!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

A few of mine from the past:

A Toldeo project that I got from my mate. It had teh usual leaky door seals, carpets soaked it was put away in a garage and left for 18 months. I got it back on the road and another mate used it for over a year - now sits back in the garage as no-one needs it ATM










My 2004 Ibiza FR 20VT:










My 2006 Ibiza FR TDi:


















Really enjoyed Ibiza ownership - my mate had a few Leons aswell - I still really like the Mk1 Leon shape - hmm, off to look at Leon FR+'s!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's how mine stands just now


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Here's how mine stands just now


This might be the cleanest seat on the forum, with the worst photographer :lol:

I think I need to get my camera out the next time we get a decent day


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> This *will* be the cleanest seat on the forum, with the worst photographer :lol:
> 
> I think I need to get my camera out the next time we get a decent day


Fixed that for you  Yeah you should as i have no idea how to take a good photo as proven above lol


----------



## S800 BRN (Apr 18, 2011)

*my (very dirty) c/w K1*


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

^^ Thats a chair not a seat...


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

my old car...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

My 2004 cupra r









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bspointer (Dec 1, 2012)

MK3 Leon FR TDi


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

My Ibiza ST and the other halfs MG


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

My leon fr+ supacopa










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

